# New compact, Mju III



## uugurlu (Apr 20, 2016)

First results of my new camera, Olympus Mju III. Film is Kodak Colorplus, my favourite cheap film. 




Untitled by Ugur Ugurlu, on Flickr



Untitled by Ugur Ugurlu, on Flickr



Untitled by Ugur Ugurlu, on Flickr



Untitled by Ugur Ugurlu, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 20, 2016)

I really like #3.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## timor (Apr 20, 2016)

And results are good. Very natural. Good luck to you.


----------



## limr (Apr 20, 2016)

Great job with the 4th!

Mjus are nice little cameras.


----------



## compur (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Ty Sheers (Apr 20, 2016)

#3 for me - like the toning.

Good IQ all round and well done.

Just read a review on that body from 2004 which gave me a chuckle.


*Verdict*
Overall it's a well rounded package. Remember that patience is a virtue and embrace the thrill of going to collect you prints from Mr. Snappy, for these days will be soon be gone. So why not grab a little bit of retro goodness, that best of all, only costs £80.
Olympus Mju III - 80 35mm camera - Pocket-lint


----------



## uugurlu (Apr 21, 2016)

Ty Sheers said:


> #3 for me - like the toning.
> 
> Good IQ all round and well done.
> 
> ...



Minimum focusing distance is a bit far I guess, because I have some photos which are not in focus, but I'm very happy with the camera. Bought it for £10 only.


----------

